# Püfftreffen 2013 wann und wo wäre es euch recht



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

das diesjährige Püfftreffen sollte (wie immer) einzigartig werden 

Deshalb meine Frage....wo und wann?

In Heidelberg, auf unserer Strecke?


Oder in Beerfeldener Baikpark..

was meint ihr?

Da die Jungs von N mitlesen, sollten wir das hier geregelt bekommen.

Wir haben noch genug Zeit um einen Termin zu finden der für die meisten passt. Das Wetter haben wir nicht im Griff, aber wenn der Termin steht...dann steht er 

Ich freue mich auf alte und neue Gesichter 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

Ort ist mir egal. Vielleicht das was mit der Bahn am einfachsten zu erreichen ist.
Mein Wunschtermin wäre der 10. Juli , bis dahin sollte mein ION hoffentlich fertig sein.

Es würde auch ganz gut mit den N-Deutschlandtour-Terminen passen.

Wär toll wenn es klappt dabei zu sein. Versuchs aufjedenfall, vielleicht auch erst zur N-Hausmesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (30. April 2013)

mir egal wann und wo, wenn ich zeit hab komm ich


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. April 2013)

Harburger Berge bei Hamburg! 
Alles andere ist eine Weltreise...


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)




----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Koks, Nutten und Black Jack? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Koks, Nutten und Black Jack? Ich bin dabei!




vielleicht nen Roadtrip mit so nem Bus


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)

Cooler Bus 

Abpropos 

Der Dütschy kommt bestimmt damit


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

mit Pilot




und mit frau


----------



## trailterror (30. April 2013)

:d


----------



## Simbl (30. April 2013)

Hab folgenden Vorschlag:

Man trifft sich zwischen 10-12 Uhr im Bikepark Beerfelden. Dort lässt man es ordentlich krachen und macht zwischen 17-18 Uhr Feierabend ( Der Park schließt sowieso um 18 Uhr) Anschließend fährt man nach Eppelheim zur Wurzelpassage (Fahrtdauer ziemlich genau 1 Std. /50 km) und genießt den Rest des Tages wie immer bei Bier und Grillgut 

Den Termin würde ich wie die Jahre zuvor auf Anfang August ansetzen. Ich schmeiß jetzt einfach mal SA den 3 August in den Raum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (30. April 2013)

Kann man nicht in Beerfelden nach`m biken den Grill auspacken ? Wäre doch besser als hin und her zu fahren..


----------



## der-gute (30. April 2013)

Nicht wieder am TBA Wochenende...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Cooler Bus
> 
> Abpropos
> 
> Der Dütschy kommt bestimmt damit



Seit neuem bin ich ja auch immer in seinem gepäck.


----------



## Simbl (30. April 2013)

Der Termin war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Klar kannste dort nen Grill auspacken aber woher soll das kalte Bier kommen? Und wie soll man gut 50 Steaks und 50 Würste kühl halten falls es 30° hat?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> falls es 30° hat?



 ich glaube nicht das wir dieses jahr an die 20 grad marke kratzen werden ?


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Mein Wunschtermin wäre der 10. Juli



Eher Sonntag den 14.7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. April 2013)

Nur Samstags! Manche Leuts müssen Montag arbeiten


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nur Samstags! Manche Leuts müssen Montag arbeiten



ja und manche müssen am Wochenende arbeiten


----------



## Simbl (30. April 2013)

Ich arbeite 3 Schicht und am WE. Da aber der größte Teil "normal " arbeitet wäre der Samstag immer noch am besten. Pufftreffen waren zudem immer Samstags


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Wollen wir es mal hiemit probieren: http://www.doodle.com/acp9gxxdusnt3dpr

Tragt euch ein und wir finden einen Termin.


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2013)

doodle is geil  aber das machen wir dann später, wenn der Termin steht 

Was aber auf jeden fall passen muss ist.. Termin Samstags!

Ich brauche den ganzen Sonntag um mich davon zu verholen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warten wir am besten mal ab was die Jungs von N sagen!

Späm on


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Und jetzt?


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

Die Nicolaijaner sind grade am grade am Gardasee deshalb bekomme 
ich keine Terminwünsche ihrerseits.

Das soll aber nicht heißen das wir hier nicht weitermachen sollen.

Ihr könnt ja mal posten wann ihr nicht könnt wegen Urlaub usw...
dann kann ich das bei meiner Planung berücksichtigen.


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Dafür kann man ja den doodle nutzen. 

Ich hab dir ja den Adminlink geschickt, damit kannst du das Ding anpassen wie du magst.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Mai 2013)

ich hab mich schon verewigt...


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

ebenfalls, ob ich es final schaff kann ich leider nicht sagen hängt mit der Auftragslage zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2013)

ich warte noch auf den Holländer dann sag ich auch bescheid.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2013)

Ich beobachte das dann mal und schlage last-minute zu


----------



## andreas_mtb (30. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich ja jetzt auch zur Nicolai Familie gehöre, wäre ich wieder dabei und fühle mich nicht mehr so fremd wie letztes Jahr 
  @guru39: planst Du eigentlich auch uns wieder mit deinem Laster im Taunus zu besuchen?
Wir planen Dir gerne eine Tour!


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

so langsam bräuchte ich auch Input wegen dem Dienstplan...


----------



## Spletti (30. Mai 2013)

me2

rainer, mach mal den N boys feuer unterm hintern


----------



## Simbl (30. Mai 2013)

Der Guru schläft um die Zeit noch. Rolläden waren noch unten


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2013)

Im Alter braucht man doch weniger Schlaaaaaf


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> me2
> 
> rainer, mach mal den N boys feuer unterm hintern



grade gestern habe ich den Moritz nochmal gebeten mir ein paar Termine zuzuschmeißen


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> grade gestern habe ich den Moritz nochmal gebeten mir ein paar Termine zuzuschmeißen


Hmm, so langsam werden die Freie-Termine bei mir knapp, vom 15 bis zum 21 July binn ich mal wieder nicht im Lande. Nachdem ich im Mai Kreta und Menorca bewandert habe. _ (Wander Tipps gerne via PN)_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2013)

07.09.

14.09.

21.09

28.09.

Steht zu eurer Auswahl!


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2013)

der September also...

28.09. kling für mich sehr gut!


----------



## Simbl (10. Juni 2013)

Am 7. Sep kann ich auf keinen Fall. Der 21. oder 28. wäre passend


----------



## Guent (10. Juni 2013)

28. bin isch net do...
:beer:


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

mal sehen ob ich zur Hausmesse fahre oder zum Püfftreffen komm, eins geht nur. Aber erstmal müssen die Hobel fertig werden, sonst trau ich mich nich.

28.9 hört sich gut an


----------



## raimund.kuebler (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gehen alle 4 Termine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (11. Juni 2013)

14.9.geht nicht, bleiben drei


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2013)

28.9. check!


----------



## Spletti (11. Juni 2013)

für mich passt auch 21. oder 28.


----------



## beetle (11. Juni 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> für mich passt auch 21. oder 28.



dito.

Allerdings muss erst mal meine hand wieder heilen


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> 28. bin isch net do...
> :beer:



Das ist dann leider schade   

Haste da ne Gig?


----------



## Guent (12. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist dann leider schade
> 
> Haste da ne Gig?



Jup, in Hamburg...weiiiiiiiit...


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2013)

Termin steht! 28.09.2013. Baik Park Beerfelden!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Termin steht! 28.09.2013. Baik Park Beerfelden!



Rainer bist du heute im Laden,- evtl. kommt mein cousin  vorbei.


----------



## Guent (27. Juni 2013)

Schoisse...

Bin ich in Hamburg mit dem Roggnroul-Blödsinn...


----------



## Simbl (27. Juni 2013)

Machsch halt krank Günt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (27. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> termin steht! 28.09.2013. Baik park beerfelden!




top !


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer bist du heute im Laden,- evtl. kommt mein cousin  vorbei.



Klaro bin ich heute im Laden, wo soll ich denn sonst hin


----------



## Guent (28. Juni 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Machsch halt krank Günt



:beer:


----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollten die Bikes ja letzte Woche fertig werden, aber aus sämtlichen Gründen wird daraus nix!
Da kommt mir der 28.09 sehr entgegen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja in felden


----------



## beetle (28. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Termin steht! 28.09.2013. Baik Park Beerfelden!



Da kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Guent (6. Juli 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Machsch halt krank Günt



Ich bin im Norden und mach einen auf Kapelle (Von uns is auch die Mukke im Trailer):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NB4VYUrjg8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Simbl (6. Juli 2013)

Findet nach Beerfelden noch ein Bordell besuch statt?


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2013)

.........wäre es sonst ein Püfftreffen....


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2013)

Rainer, eid ihr näxtes WE mal am fahren irgendwo?

Bearfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (6. Juli 2013)

Servus, 
der Termin ist notiert ^^. Hoffe dass ich da im Land bin.

Grüße Alex


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Rainer, eid ihr näxtes WE mal am fahren irgendwo?
> 
> Bearfelden?



Wir sin imma irgendwo unnawexx. Wenn isch nach Bärfelle gay sag ich da b´schoid. Ansonschtä Königstuhl.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2013)

Edit: Am Sonntag ist vom Verein aus "Tag der offenen Tür" bei uns an der Strecke. Bedeutet, das wir auch Shuttlen


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2013)

Sonntag liesse sich vielleicht einrichten...

mit Pike und CCDB Coil


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2013)

Ab 14:00 oder schon früher?
Erreich dich net im Laden...is wohl schon zu


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2013)

ich bin morgen ab 1300 am Püff, dann geht's los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2013)

Dann sind wir um 1 dort!?


----------



## donnersberger (16. Juli 2013)

Dabei - Termin ist im Kalender!


----------



## Simbl (11. August 2013)

Nur noch 7 Wochen!!!


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2013)

Kann N zum Pufftreffen ein Argon TB in XL mitbringen 

oder ein Ion 15 in XL?

oder beide?

könnt ein teurer Herbst werden


----------



## chrisle (22. August 2013)

Den Termin merke ich mir, vielleicht kommt hömma ja mit mir mit?


----------



## hömma (26. August 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Den Termin merke ich mir, vielleicht kommt hömma ja mit mir mit?



Vielleicht. 

Hab gehört, es gibt Bier und Wurst...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

schade wir wären gerne gekommen... aber momentan ist die stimmung auf 0.


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2013)

irgendwas ist halt immer Artur  

Wenigstens hast du nicht geschrieben das du deine Unterhosen und Socken bügeln musst 

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von dir!


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Bin ich jetzt auch. Stellen wir uns doch dem ganzen!?alles andere ist doch nur Kindergarten!!!

Für mich ist es halt schwierig zu planen, da mein Arbeitsplan ehr von mi-so läuft. Aber es wird schon!!!


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)

Jemand interesse an sonem Shirt zum Treffen? Preis ca. 28,50 kann aber bei größerer Menge billiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> irgendwas ist halt immer Artur
> 
> Wenigstens hast du nicht geschrieben das du deine Unterhosen und Socken bügeln musst
> 
> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von dir!


hey guru psst (ganz leise), vielleicht krieg ich ihm soweit  werde ihm mal versuchen zu bekehren
_no dope no hope_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2013)

Definitiv


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Jemand interesse an sonem Shirt zum Treffen? Preis ca. 28,50 kann aber bei größerer Menge billiger werden.



Yeah


----------



## kephren23 (30. August 2013)

Ich bezog mich auch auf das shirt


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Ok dann eins für:

-kephren23
-der-gute
-Simbl
-Guru39

....


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

XL übers Jacket oder L für normal?
Oder beide?


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Ok dann eins für:

-kephren23
-der-gute (L oder XL?)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)

Shirt besteht aus 100% Baumwolle. Weiß also nicht ob das als Trikot so geignet ist


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Guru will L?


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Guru braucht normal XXL will sich es aber nicht eingestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (30. August 2013)

Moin,
Für mich bitte auch eins in Größe M 
Grüße Alex


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Ok dann eins für:

-kephren23 (L)
-der-gute (L oder XL?)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (M)


----------



## kephren23 (30. August 2013)

L


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Sind die kleiner oder eher grösser?


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Die fallen eigentlich normal aus. Zu klein sind sie auf keinen Fall


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Ich nehm dann doch XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

-kephren23 (L)
-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (M)


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Aber bitte nicht mit Namen drauf...!


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

Na klar doch


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Neee, ich lauf doch nicht in der Realität als der-gute rum...


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Neee, ich lauf doch nicht in der Realität als der-gute rum...



Keine Angst war nie geplant mit den Namen


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2013)

Puuuuh


----------



## Spletti (31. August 2013)

ick hätt gern auch eins. wenn rainer seins in L nimmt dann muss ich ja schon aus prinzip in XL nehmen^^


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die fallen eigentlich normal aus. Zu klein sind sie auf keinen Fall




Ich finde schon das die kleiner sind!

Habs gestern mal verglichen.

M beim nen Nicolai Shört = L bei nem PÜffshört.


----------



## h0tz (31. August 2013)

Kann man dann in Beerfelden auch ne normale Waldrunde drehen, oder gehts einzig im Bikepark runter? Denn eigentlich würde ich mal vorbeikommen, wenn N nicht nur Freerider/Downhiller im Gepäck hat...

PS: Guru, Schaltauge ist am MI gekommen, Danke nochmal!


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2013)

Beerfelden hat sogar einen normalen Singltrail 


Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Beerfelden hat sogar einen normalen Singltrail
> Danke für die Info


Jaa, was für mich habe nämlich höhenangst
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Simbl (31. August 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> ick hätt gern auch eins. wenn rainer seins in L nimmt dann muss ich ja schon aus prinzip in XL nehmen^^



-kephren23 (L)
-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (M)
-Spletti (XL)

Anmeldeschluss ist Freitag der 6.September


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. August 2013)

Ich hätte gerne auch welche! Nur welche Größe? Normal M, aber so???
Wenn Guru L nimmt, sollte ich vielleicht auch L nehmen, oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2013)

Moin,

Nehme auch eins. Bin nen dickes Kind und hätte noch gerne Luft zum Atmen. Also bitte eins in XL.

Thx,

Martin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2013)

Meld´..........
bitte einz in Em


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2013)

Wird wohl doch ne ganz prächtige Veranstaltung


----------



## Simbl (1. September 2013)

-kephren23 (L)
-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (M)
-Spletti (XL)
-Freeerider81 (L)
-Martin1508 (XL)
-schildkroete58 (M)


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. September 2013)

Ich hätte auch gerne noch zwei in M
Also 1xL und 2x M

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2013)

Hallo Simblischer.......  statt Em doch lieber EL

Dangöööö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (1. September 2013)

Ämohl iggs-ell bidde


----------



## AM_Heizer (1. September 2013)

Oha, wenn die klein ausfallen dann für mich auch lieber Größe L !
Thx


----------



## Simbl (1. September 2013)

-kephren23 (L)
 -der-gute (XL)
 -Simbl (M)
 -Guru39 (L)
 -AM_Heizer (L)
 -Spletti (XL)
 -Freeerider81 (1xL) + (2xM)
 -Martin1508 (XL)
 -schildkroete58 (L) 
-Joshua60 (XL)

Stimmts so?


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2013)

Ein Shirt wird nun um die 26  kosten. Bitte überweist den Betrag bis spätestens Freitag an folgendes Konto: 

http://www.wurzelpassage.de/kontakt-anfahrt/

Ihr könnt natürlich auch beim Guru direkt bezahlen.Er gibt die Info dann an mich weiter. Jedoch ist auch hier der Freitag Stichtag.

An alle die nicht zur Puffparty kommen:

Bitte überweist 30  und schreibt mir per PN eure Adresse. Sobalt die Shirts da sind werden diese an euch verschickt.


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2013)

Als Betreff bitte euren Usernic und Bunga Bunga angeben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2013)

Im Ernst jetzt..... " Bunga Bunga ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. September 2013)

sehe ich so aus als ob ich SpaZz machen würde...kleine warzige Kröte 





der-gute schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch ne ganz prächtige Veranstaltung



auf jeden


----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> sehe ich so aus als ob ich SpaZz machen würde...kleine warzige Kröte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das der Grillmeister?


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2013)

Vielleicht


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2013)

Das is doch ain alter Hood!

Das Bild gabs doch schon...


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2013)

und? 

Isch finds trotzdem gud


----------



## Simbl (2. September 2013)

Krötche for Grillpresident!


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2013)

-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Spletti (XL)
-Freeerider81 (1xL) + (2xM)
-Martin1508 (XL)
-schildkroete58 (L) 
-Joshua60 (XL) Bunga Bunga 


Bunga Bunga  = Kohle ist eingegangen


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> -der-gute (XL)
> -Simbl (M)
> -Guru39 (L)
> -AM_Heizer (L) Bunga Bunga
> ...



 ich fehle in deiner Liste 

Kontoinhaber ist das Rainer oder wurzelpassage?


----------



## Simbl (3. September 2013)

Habs mal korrigiert:

-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M)
-Guru39 (L)
-AM_Heizer (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Spletti (XL)
-Freeerider81 (1xL) + (2xM)
-Martin1508 (XL)
-schildkroete58 (L) 
-Joshua60 (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-kephren23 (L)

Bunga Bunga  = Kohle ist eingegangen

Kontoinhaber ist die Wurzelpassage


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

danke!

hab mal 30 Ã¼berwiesen, sollte ich es nicht schaffen.
Falls doch spende ich die 4 â¬ gern fÃ¼r karitative Zwecke, ihr wisst schon WÃ¼rstchen und Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (3. September 2013)

Dann schick mir bitte noch deine Adresse per PN


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2013)

So, Kohle überwiesen. Falls ich nicht kommen kann, hole ich es mir aber trotzdem ab. Bin öfter mal in Karlsruhe.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

-der-gute (XL)
-Simbl (M) Bunga Bunga 
-Guru39 (L)  Bunga Bunga 
-AM_Heizer (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Spletti (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-Freeerider81 (1xL) + (2xM) Bunga Bunga 
-Martin1508 (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-schildkroete58 (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Joshua60 (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-kephren23 (L) Bunga Bunga


----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2013)




----------



## guru39 (6. September 2013)

-der-gute (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-Simbl (M) Bunga Bunga 
-Guru39 (L)  Bunga Bunga 
-AM_Heizer (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Spletti (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-Freeerider81 (1xL) + (2xM) Bunga Bunga 
-Martin1508 (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-schildkroete58 (L) Bunga Bunga 
-Joshua60 (XL) Bunga Bunga 
-kephren23 (L) Bunga Bunga


Tie-Schörtz sind bestellt.


----------



## kephren23 (6. September 2013)

Was für ein bier wirds denn geben?


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2013)

Fu©king Hell


----------



## kephren23 (6. September 2013)

Hehe, genau das richtige


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was für ein bier wirds denn geben?














Nur das Beste vom besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. September 2013)

So guter Trunk? Hab doch schon ne Palette Aldi Pils besorgt. Die muß zuerst weg


----------



## Simbl (6. September 2013)

Und danach gibts zur Belohnung:


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2013)

Moin,

wann solls denn eigentlich losgehen am Samstag?

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2013)

10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2013)

Ach du ********! Na, vielleicht dann schon Freitag Abend Anreise. Kommt eigentlich wer ausm Pott?


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach du ********! Na, vielleicht dann schon Freitag Abend Anreise. Kommt eigentlich wer ausm Pott?


ich hatte es mir fest vorgenommen, aber es ist mir was dazwischen gekommen. (leider) 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr.



wo genau um 1000Uhr ?

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Simbl (6. September 2013)

Berry Ferry


----------



## neurofibrill (10. September 2013)

huhuu
darf ich auch mit ohne nicolai mitfahren???
hab meinen rahmen erst neulich beim guru bestellt.


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

es werden vorort jede Menge Nicolais sein!


----------



## neurofibrill (10. September 2013)

voll gut.
trau mich da mit meinem diy schrottbock sonst eher nicht hin.
wenn du da nicht mindestens ein 5000öredemo8000 hast biste der traktor...


----------



## chrisle (19. September 2013)

Gibt es denn schon einen "Ablaufplan"? 
Wenn es um 10h in Beerfelden losgeht, wann geht es am Puff weiter?


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach du ********! Na, vielleicht dann schon Freitag Abend Anreise. Kommt eigentlich wer ausm Pott?



Man/du muss/t ja nicht schon um 1000 dort sein  




chrisle schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon einen "Ablaufplan"?
> Wenn es um 10h in Beerfelden losgeht, wann geht es am Puff weiter?



Mein Plan sieht wie folgt aus.

1000 den Stand in Beerfelden aufgebaut haben. Baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln, baiken, fachsimpeln,............. usw.....

1600-1700 zum Puff fahren den Puff und mich hübsch machen 

1900 Einlass! 

Was dann kommt... weiß nur der liebe Gott


----------



## neurofibrill (19. September 2013)

moin rainer
gibts schon neuigkeiten von meinem argon am?
cheers
der markus


----------



## Simbl (19. September 2013)

Sind die Shirts schon gekommen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. September 2013)

Mein Plan sieht wie folgt aus.

1000 den Stand in Beerfelden aufgebaut haben. 
_@guru39_
Dann bin ich mal so um 0830 Uhr in Beerfelle und helfe dem Roinär beim aufbauen.......
... alte Männer helfen sich gegenseitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (19. September 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Veranstaltung. Vor allem auf die Bikes


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Sind die Shirts schon gekommen?



Eine Versandbenachrichtigung hatte ich vor meinem Urlaub erhalten.


----------



## Simbl (20. September 2013)

Dann mach mal hin und mach dein Laden auf  Urlaub war gestern.Hab noch ne Großbestellung


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. September 2013)

Und ?
Wie isses, is der Puff morgen für Kunden geöffnet ?


----------



## WODAN (21. September 2013)

Startet der Lift exakt um 10 Uhr oder auch etwas früher wegen dem Pufftreffen?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. September 2013)

euch viel spass! kann leider nicht. "muss" nach graubünden in die schweiz.


----------



## Simbl (21. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Startet der Lift exakt um 10 Uhr oder auch etwas früher wegen dem Pufftreffen?



Wie immer um 10

Gesendet mit Tapatalk von meinem F*ck dich


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. September 2013)

Moin,
hat der Laden dort auch Samstags geöffnet ? Mir gehts um ne Protektoren Weste zum leihen......


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

Nein am Samstag ist mein Laden zu.

Protektoren werde ich aber ein paar mitbringen, falls nichts passendes dabei ist kann man sich sicherlich Vorort was leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (23. September 2013)

Im Bikepark kann man sich Protektoren für kleines Geld ausleihen


----------



## AM_Heizer (23. September 2013)

THX, den meinte ich auch ^^ ;-)
Freu mich auf den Samstag, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein bisschen mit !


----------



## donnersberger (23. September 2013)

Mom sieht's ja echt schlecht aus


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

Mensch Döner.... du alter Pissimist


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

neee. der Döner war jemand anderes...


----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mensch Döner.... du alter Pissimist



;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (24. September 2013)

@chrisle und ich überlegen, unseren Jungpadavan mitzunehmen, der momentan noch auf nem Hardtail unterwegs ist (was auch gut ist, denn sonst würde er uns alte Säcke noch deutlich älter aussehen lassen). Durch uns spielt er momentan schwer mit dem Gedanken, auf einen Aluklotz aus Lübbrechtsen mit deutlich mehr Federweg zu sparen.

Wenn der Bus voller 2014er Modelle tatsächlich anrückt, könnte man den Kerl ja den Tag über ganz gut auslasten und er müsste sich keine Bikepark-Möhre leihen und hätte gleichzeitig am Ende des Tages ein recht gutes Bild, ob ihm so ein komisches 27,5/29 Zoll Gerät überhaupt taugt.

Was meinst du  @Rainer? Doch lieber vorsichtshalber was leihen, damit er nicht 2/3 des Tages ohne Bike unterm Hintern bei dir am Stand rum steht und dir die Caprisonne wegtrinkt?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

Bringt ihn mit, mit oder ohne Baik is egal, er findet was zum fahren.

Aber einzZ ist sicher, es gibt *keine* Capri Sonne 
Ausser.... die brauen was mit Bier


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bringt ihn mit, mit oder ohne Baik is egal, er findet was zum fahren.
> 
> Aber einzZ ist sicher, es gibt *keine* Capri Sonne
> Ausser.... die brauen was mit Bier



ich möchte Capri Sonne 
und 1 brustpanzer ;-)


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

Chrisle aus! Es wird getrunken was auf den Tisch kommt ;-)


Das sind die Baiks die N dabei hat.

*ION 16 26"
s
m
l
xl

ION 16 27,5"
l

ION 15
l

Helius TB 
m
l

Helius AC
s
m
l

Helius AC Pinion
m

Argon TB
l

Argon AM Pinion
l

Argon FAT*


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

nicht das neue zwanziger  

Ich bin nun definitiv dabei, freu mich auf die Bier-Sonne


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

Ein altes Ion 16 in XL
Goil
Ich freu mich


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2013)

Ordentliche palette


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Chrisle aus! Es wird getrunken was auf den Tisch kommt ;-)
> 
> 
> Das sind die Baiks die N dabei hat.
> ...



Perfekt! Dann kann unser Youngster (wie von Hoemma angesprochen) ja mit. Denke so ein Ion 16 in M oder L sollte ihm taugen.
Das Ganze wird ja immer größer und immer spektakulärer...

Aber mal was anderes: Wir (hoemma + ich) waren ja noch nie in Beerfelden, der Lift macht nur 90HM. Ist man da nicht schneller hochgedrückt als in der Schlange angestellt? (mal die > 180 Federwegsfraktion ausgeschlossen)


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Is der kleine denn schon so groß?


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2013)

Der ist, was die Länge angeht, ausgewachsen 
1,81m hat er. Mit meinem Helius AM in L kommt er sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (24. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun definitiv dabei, freu mich auf die Bier-Sonne


Cool! Freue mich, deine Kunstwerke zu bestaunen! 



chrisle schrieb:


> 1,81m hat er. Mit meinem Helius AM in L kommt er sehr gut zurecht.


Rainer würde ihm zu einem S raten.


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Rainer würde ihm zu einem S raten.



Rainer darf als einziger den Lift nicht benutzen!


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Rainer würde ihm zu einem S raten.



oder M


----------



## chrisle (24. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> oder M



Bei Nicolai gibt es doch sicher XM oder? Zumindest als Custom-Variante


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Cool! Freue mich, deine Kunstwerke zu bestaunen!



Die Kunstwerke bleiben leider Zuhause!
Und die Frau auch.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die Kunstwerke bleiben Zuhause!
> Und die Frau auch.


 Mussen sich erholen 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die Kunstwerke bleiben leider Zuhause!
> Und die Frau auch.



Das ist ja jammerschade!!!


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Der Aufwand und kosten wären leider für den einen Tag zu hoch.
Bin auch sehr traurig darüber aber was will man machen.
Hoffe nur das alle Räder die ich Vorort fahre schlechter sind.


----------



## Freeerider81 (24. September 2013)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Soll jeder selbst Fleisch und Grillgut mitbringen, oder organiesiest du das alles Rainer?
Wäre doof, wenn wir Sonntagabend alle hungrig vor nem leeren Grill stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

Samstag Abend meint er hoffentlich


----------



## Freeerider81 (24. September 2013)

Oh, natürlich Samstag!


----------



## kephren23 (24. September 2013)

Dann grillen wir den rainer


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

Das Fleisch besorge ich. 
Es wäre aber schön wenn jeder noch ein wenig Bier aus seiner Region mitbringen könnte.




....oder Capri Sonne


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2013)

Nö, ich esse, wenn auch gegrillt, den Rainer nicht.............


----------



## Freeerider81 (24. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Fleisch besorge ich.
> Es wäre aber schön wenn jeder noch ein wenig Bier aus seiner Region mitbringen könnte.
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt! Dann wird's also gemütlich und keiner wird gegrillt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. September 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nö, ich esse, wenn auch gegrillt, den Rainer nicht.............


----------



## Simbl (24. September 2013)

Jo Regionales Bier ist immer gut. Bin ja anerkannter Biersommelier 
  @kephren23: Wann und wo kommst du denn nun genau bei uns an?

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (25. September 2013)

Ich werde am Freitag gegen Mittag in Eberbach aufschlagen, Quasi in the middle of the middle of nowhere. Von da aus fährt ja bestimmt nen bus weiter nach Heidelberg, oder?

Hehe biersommelier, na dann werden wir aber mal ne feine Verkostung machen, bin ja auch staatlich geprüfter. 
Vielleicht krieg ich nen paar Flaschen unter, Frage wird nur sein ob die die FAHRT überstehen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. September 2013)

Allen viel Spaß beim Pufftreffen und ich wäre ja auch sehr gerne gekommen, aber ein wichtiger Geburtstag hat die Anreise leider nicht möglich gemacht. Aber ich freue mich auf die Eindrücke, die uns dann hier später reichlich kredenzt werden

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Simbl (25. September 2013)

Von Eberbach aus am besten mit der S Bahn nach HD. Da gibt es eine Direktverbindung. Muß bis 22 Uhr arbeiten sonst hätt ich dich abholen können


----------



## kephren23 (25. September 2013)

Kein problem! Guck mich nen bissl um und knips nen paar fotos. Trotzdem fielen dank.


----------



## trailterror (25. September 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Allen viel Spaß beim Pufftreffen und ich wäre ja auch sehr gerne gekommen, aber ein wichtiger Geburtstag hat die Anreise leider nicht möglich gemacht. Aber ich freue mich auf die Eindrücke, die uns dann hier später reichlich kredenzt werden
> 
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Jau. Schliess mich an: geile abfahrten und ein grenzenloses besäufnis im anschluss, wünsch ich.

Bei dem ganzen alk aber net vergessen foddos vom ion 16 650b zu knipsen und den jungs und mädels bzgl. hardcore enduro ion 17 aufn zahn zu fühlen


----------



## chrisle (26. September 2013)

Wir (Hoemma + der Jüngling) werden gegen 9h (alles davor wäre völlig unmenschlich) losfahren und zwischen 10:15h und 10:30h vor Ort sein.
Ihr erkennt uns an der roten Rose im Haar und den 2 Canyon Bikes!


----------



## kephren23 (26. September 2013)

Deswegen mach ich mich morgen aufn weg, alles andere wäre einfach zu hart! 
Freu mich drauf. Gleich erstmal Tasche packen


----------



## Simbl (26. September 2013)

Die Shirts sollten heute oder morgen eintreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. September 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die Shirts sollten heute oder morgen eintreffen...



korrigiere... sind grade eingetroffen 

Foddo kommt gleich.....


----------



## kephren23 (26. September 2013)

Bunga Bunga!!!


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2013)

jawoll ja.... Bunga Bunga.


----------



## Simbl (26. September 2013)

Top!


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2013)

Hell yeah!

Kommt Ruby als Überraschungsgast?


----------



## kephren23 (26. September 2013)

So jetzt wird gepackt! Miorgen um 7:46 gehts los!

Irgendwas wichtiges was man noch mitbringen sollte außer gute Laune und Bier?

Nen paar neue Handschuhe müsste ich mir im Puff morgen noch kaufen, haste ja da seh ich auf dem bild


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Irgendwas wichtiges was man noch mitbringen sollte außer gute Laune und Bier?



Ne knipse, nen sack voll fragen und eine go pro


----------



## chrisle (26. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> So jetzt wird gepackt! Miorgen um 7:46 gehts los!
> 
> Irgendwas wichtiges was man noch mitbringen sollte außer gute Laune und Bier?
> 
> Nen paar neue Handschuhe müsste ich mir im Puff morgen noch kaufen, haste ja da seh ich auf dem bild



Was machst du denn morgen schon dort?


----------



## kephren23 (26. September 2013)

mir Heidelberg ansehen .

Anders gehts halt nicht:
sonst hätte ich die ganze nacht keinen Schlaf
würde später ankommen
fast doppelte Fahrzeit
höherer Preis

Also muss ich morgen schon los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2013)

Hallo
 Ich wünsche euch viel spass.


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2013)

Danke Artur 


Den werden wir haben


----------



## Dutshlander (27. September 2013)

Hi Guru-selig  ebenfalls von mir,  viel Spass euch allen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Simbl (27. September 2013)

Und Kephren, wie schmeckts DB Bier?


----------



## kephren23 (27. September 2013)

Hab. Zum Glück mein eigenes dabei


----------



## Simbl (27. September 2013)

Ja besser ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. September 2013)

Aber auch noch etwas früh, vor 13 uhr trink ich nie , bis dahin reicht noch das vom vortag


----------



## hömma (27. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> vor 13 uhr trink ich nie



Und jetzt? 

Deswegen hab ich für morgen auch nach Caprisonne gefragt. Wenn ich mir morgens um 10 schon das Bier in Kopp kippe, kann ich das Bike auch daheim lassen.  Hinterher zu was lecker Gegrilltem ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## chrisle (27. September 2013)

wer kommt eigentlich jetzt alles?
Ich les gar nichts vom Kontragonist ?


----------



## Guent (27. September 2013)

Viel Spass and Grüsse an alle, bin leider das WE mit der Kapelle in Hamburg...


----------



## Werna (27. September 2013)

Ich werde als stiller Mitleser aufjedenfall da sein und mein Helius die Strecke runterprügeln.


----------



## Loisl13 (27. September 2013)

Hi Guru,
Wann kommt denn der bus mit den schönen bikes? Habe leider morgen nicht viel zeit und muss früh wieder weg. 
Meinst du man kann schon um 10.00 ne runde drehen?


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2013)

Wir werden zwischen 9300-1000 in Befe aufschlagen.

Baiks gibt's dann ab ca. 1030.


----------



## Brickowski (27. September 2013)

Werd auch zwischen 10 und 11 aufschlagen


----------



## Spletti (27. September 2013)

ich komm auch und bring 2 jungs mit... leider haben wir abends keine zeit mehr mit nach eppelheim zu kommen.

bringt einer die shirts mit nach beerfelden?


----------



## Simbl (27. September 2013)

Hi Spletti. Weiß nicht ob der Guru dein Shirt heut schon verschickt hat. Wenn nicht bringen wir es mit.
 @Guru: Werd um 9 am Puff sein. Vielleicht seit ihr ja noch da. Früher ist moralisch nicht vertretbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. September 2013)

keine bange jungs ich hab die Shörts im Puffomobil


----------



## kephren23 (27. September 2013)

Ich geh jetzt inne falle, bis Morgen an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## psc1 (28. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist der große Tag in Beerfelden. Leider mussten wir schon früh zurück, dennoch hier mal die ersten Eindrücke:

Ruhe vor dem (An-)Sturm:





Es füllt sich...





und alle wollen zu Rainer, der Nicolai Crew und den neuen Bikes...





da bleibt kaum Zeit zum (selber) Fahren, doch Rainer kanns nicht lassen und...





macht sich fertig für die Piste ;-)


ach ja und hier und da fliegt auch mal etwas exotisches aus der N-Familie vorbei...






So! Ich nehme stark an, dass Rainer und Linda noch das ein oder andere Foto für Euch haben werden und dann auch von der "Afterwork-Party" heute Abend in E-heim!


----------



## WODAN (28. September 2013)

War auf jeden Fall gut, auch wenn wir leider nicht zur Hauptsache am Abend bleiben konnten.


----------



## trailterror (28. September 2013)

Nette erste eindrücke. Ich hoffe es folgen noch viele bilder....


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2013)

Beerfelden is nice!

Und ein Helius kanns noch ganz gut...


----------



## Spletti (28. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> War auf jeden Fall gut, auch wenn wir leider nicht zur Hauptsache am Abend bleiben konnten.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2013)

Jungs, hat Spass gemacht. Gelungener Tag. Bin heile in Iserlohn angekommen und ich hoffe, bei euch ist der Kater nicht zu groß.

Speziellen Dank an Rainer und Grüsse an die N-Crew.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## chrisle (29. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Jungs, hat Spass gemacht. Gelungener Tag. Bin heile in Iserlohn angekommen und ich hoffe, bei euch ist der Kater nicht zu groß.
> 
> Speziellen Dank an Rainer und Grüsse an die N-Crew.
> 
> ...



Schließe mich da in allen Punkten an. 
Danke an Rainer und die 3 von Nicolai. Besonders für das Fachsimpeln am Abend im wurzelpuff !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (29. September 2013)

Hab ich nen Bierkopp


----------



## der-gute (29. September 2013)

Meiner wird grad besser...


----------



## Brickowski (29. September 2013)

Na toll....mein Plan möglichst kurz zu bleiben um sich nicht in die neuen Modelle zu verlieben (wollte ja nur meinen Rahmen zum Service an Rainer übergeben) schlug fehl......ich mal mir schon den ganzen Tag aus wie geil ein TB wär....und noch dazu is eins in der Stocklist....kann das mal bitte jemand kaufen,ich weiß nich wie lange ich die Finger still halten kann


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2013)

Wo bleiben die insider infos von den alkoholisierten abendgesprächen 

Wie lang gibts das ion 16 26' noch? Ab wann gibts die 27,5' variante->details: geometrie, FW, haben sie die option 26' vll doch noch integriert?

Gabs ein offenes ohr bzgl. Ion 17?

Hat man die sparte 4cross, street, dirt, pumptrack tatsächtlich endgültig ad acta gelegt?

Und....biiiilder 


Freut mich, für euch, dass es ein scheinbar gelungenes event war


----------



## kephren23 (29. September 2013)

Die alkoholisierten müssen erstmal ausnüchtern


----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die insider infos von den alkoholisierten abendgesprächen
> 
> Wie lang gibts das ion 16 26' noch? Ab wann gibts die 27,5' variante->details: geometrie, FW, haben sie die option 26' vll doch noch integriert?
> 
> ...



Moin,

Es war sehr gelungen, auch wenn ich verpennt habe und eigentlich viel zu spät war. Trotzdem ne gute Zeit mit Martin und Christoph gehabt. Danke dafür! Im Nachhinein bin ich fast schon froh, dass ich noch nach Hause musste. Scheint ganz schön zur Sache gegangen zu sein. Ich sag nur Espresso mit Zitrone und ne Aspirin. 

Irgendwie habe ich mir die Bikes bei N nur angeschaut und bin lediglich das FAT gefahren. Das Ding rockt mal richtig. Wie der Gute schon sagte, dass Helius kann es einfach noch richtig gut. Die neuen Bike sind fast alle wunderschön und Up to Date aber die alte Dame ist auch noch Tau frisch.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (29. September 2013)

Das Ion 16 650b hat jede Menge potenzial. Bin gestern das erste mal mit diesem Laufradstandart unterwegs gewesen und war positiv überrascht. Ja und das Argon Fat zu fahren war ne lustige Angelegenheit


----------



## raschaa (29. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die alkoholisierten müssen erstmal ausnüchtern



und die nüchternen sich ersma alkoholisieren?


----------



## kephren23 (29. September 2013)

Gabs nüchterne?
War aufjedenfall sehr cool, bilder gibts morgen.


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2013)

Danke für den klasse Bike-Test und die Party hinterher. Hat mir gefallen.
Fazit: Mit meinem Kona kann man die Trails runter fahren, mit dem ion16 kann man sie runter tanzen


----------



## Spletti (29. September 2013)

Also Franzi meinte das man das 16ner nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall noch in 26' bestellen kann...


----------



## chrisle (29. September 2013)

Freu mich jetzt schon aufs nächste treffen!
Und bikepark beerfelden war für mich DIE Entdeckung dieses Jahr. Da ist man mit einem Helius einfach bestens bewaffnet !


----------



## Kaena (29. September 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> So! Ich nehme stark an, dass Rainer und Linda noch das ein oder andere Foto für Euch haben werden und dann auch von der "Afterwork-Party" heute Abend in E-heim!



Viele Bilder vom Drumherum habe ich leider gestern nicht gemacht, war sehr mit der Äktschen beschäftigt 
Freut mich den ein oder anderen mal persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben 
Und hoffe das es euren Köpfen bald wieder besser geht 
Hier mal die ersten Fotos von mir:


----------



## Freeerider81 (29. September 2013)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön! War echt ein Super Tag! Mir hat es riesig Spaß gemacht! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Treffen!


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. September 2013)

Schon sehr schöne Eindrücke Ich hoffe, da kommen noch mehr
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## chrisle (29. September 2013)

Kaena schrieb:


> Viele Bilder vom Drumherum habe ich leider gestern nicht gemacht, war sehr mit der Äktschen beschäftigt
> Freut mich den ein oder anderen mal persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben
> Und hoffe das es euren Köpfen bald wieder besser geht
> Hier mal die ersten Fotos von mir:



Klasse Aufnahmen ! Bitte mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. September 2013)

Der Rainer is wieder im bett?
Ich bin aufm Heimweg, wird noch ne lange fahrt!


----------



## kephren23 (30. September 2013)

Hoffe alle beteiligten sind gut Heim gekommen, ich bin es vor einer Stunde auch endlich.


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2013)

Alle achtung kephren, hammer einsatz


----------



## Kaena (30. September 2013)

@chrisle: Danke, heute abend mach ich noch ein paar fertig.



trailterror schrieb:


> Alle achtung kephren, hammer einsatz



 @kephren23: find ich auch.


----------



## hömma (30. September 2013)

So langsam dürften ja alle zuhause angekommen und ausgenüchtert sein und Rainer hat auch die letzten Alkoholleichen aus seinem Eingang gekehrt, um den Puff wieder aufzusperren...

Schön war's! Klasse Event mit tollen Bikes, sehr netten Leuten und einer sympathischen Nicolai-Crew, bei der man einfach durch und durch erkennt, dass sie richtig mit Herzblut und Begeisterung bei der Sache ist und nicht einfach nur "einen Job macht". Vielen Dank an Rain-Air für die super Organisation, kühles Bierchen und lecker Grillgut mit Tzatziki! Meine Knoblauchfahne ist auch fast wieder weg.


P.S.: Der Bikepark Beerfelden sieht mich und mein Helius trotz Schlepplift und langer Anfahrt definitiv wieder!


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hoffe alle beteiligten sind gut Heim gekommen, ich bin es vor einer Stunde auch endlich.




Saulkuhl das du den weiten Weg auf dich genommen hast und zum Pufftreffen gekommen bist 

Auch hier von mir ein fettes *Dangggäschön* das ihr alle da wart um mich im Puff zu besuchen. Hammer   

Leider kann ich im Moment von daheim aus nichts schreiben und auch den angekündigten Film nicht bearbeiten   Mein Rechner muss wohl seine Tage haben 

Happy Trails und F*ckt euch


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2013)

^^

Immer diese übertriebene Höflichkeit ;-)

Btw :  klasse tag, war cool mit kephren über dämpfer, gott und die welt (ist ja fast dasselbe) zu quatschen und mit rainer's ion 18 eine runde zu drehen. beerfelden fand ich insgesamt stark, war von allem was dabei.

grüße nochmal an die N- Mannschaft und den rest der nicolaiianer !

alex


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2013)

So männers, jetzt lasst mal den small talk bei seite und kommt zur sache


----------



## Timmy35 (30. September 2013)

Warum, die Sache ist doch klar:

Die 2014er Nicolai Modelle sind so schlecht, dass die ganzen Leute nach dem Testfahrten abends in den Puff gefahren sind und sich aus Frust die Kante gegeben haben.

Wenn es nächstes Jahr Capri-Sonne gibt, bin ich auch dabei. War Samstag morgen echt noch am überlegen, ob ich die 5 Stunden nach Heidelberg doch noch runterfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (30. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> So männers, jetzt lasst mal den small talk bei seite und kommt zur sache



Ja: BILDER!


----------



## kephren23 (30. September 2013)

Mein Rechner, macht auch zicken,


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke Linda für die Farbimpressionen :-D Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen!


----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Mein Rechner, macht auch zicken,



wieso "auch"???


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2013)

weil ich geschrieben hatte das meiner seine Tage hat.


----------



## Simbl (1. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch oder alles wieder guuuut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir noch nich. Brauch wohl ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2013)

Ooooh menno,


wir wollen BILDER sehen....


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bei mir noch nich. Brauch wohl ein neues Netzteil.


einen dynamo würde ich vorschlagen, du trapelst und deine bessere hälft stellt die Bildchen rein 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ooooh menno,
> 
> 
> wir wollen BILDER sehen....



...und infos/wissenswertes!

Erstaunlich, dass ausser "war geil" bisher nicht allzuviel berichtet wird


----------



## Kaena (2. Oktober 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Danke Linda für die Farbimpressionen :-D




es wird lange genug wieder grau in grau 

weiß nicht mehr wen ich da erwischt habe.....





die nächsten Tage schau ich meine Fotos noch mal genauer durch.


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Oktober 2013)

Kaena schrieb:


> es wird lange genug wieder grau in grau
> 
> weiß nicht mehr wen ich da erwischt habe.....
> 
> ...



Cool, da hast du mich erwischt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch noch was vom Samstag:


Ist mein Erstlingswerk, kann also nur besser werden! 

Zu sehen sind mein Ion, das Helius AC 29 von der-gute, außerdem noch das Trek Scratch meiner Freundin und mein Devinci Wilson mit der Schwester meiner Freundin als Fahrer!


----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2013)

Schee.. 

schon geil was mit dem kleinen Ion16 so alles geht....


----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2013)

Bar-loose to upside-down grap to egg-crash


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Schee..
> 
> schon geil was mit dem kleinen Ion16 so alles geht....



Ich bin auch sehr begeistert! Werde meinen DHler auch abgeben, da ich mich mit dem Ion so wohl fühle! 
Das Ion macht einfach überall saumäßig viel Spaß! 

 @der-gute:
Ach so heißt der Trick! Darauf sind wir am Wochenende nicht gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr begeistert! Werde meinen DHler auch abgeben, da ich mich mit dem Ion so wohl fühle!
> Das Ion macht einfach überall saumäßig viel Spaß!



Puuh, das beruhigt mich, weil ich mir auch gedanken in die richtung mache. mein Ion20 habe ich nur in PdS benutzt, ansonsten immer auf dem "kleinen" unterwegs....

...aber irgendwie bringe ich's nicht übers herz


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Puuh, das beruhigt mich, weil ich mir auch gedanken in die richtung mache. mein Ion20 habe ich nur in PdS benutzt, ansonsten immer auf dem "kleinen" unterwegs....
> 
> ...aber irgendwie bringe ich's nicht übers herz



Hehe, das kenn ich nur zu gut! Ich kannst auch nur abgeben, da es in der "Familie" bleibt! 

Ich werde aber an meinem Ion auch die Umwerferaufnahme deiner nachempfinden, wenn du nichts dagegen hast! Hat mir in Beerfelden sehr gut gefallen, wie du das gelöst hast!


----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2013)

Klar, hab dem Kephren seine ja auch so gemacht, hab da kein patent drauf^^


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2013)

Cooles vid


----------



## chrisle (2. Oktober 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch was vom Samstag:
> 
> 
> Ist mein Erstlingswerk, kann also nur besser werden!
> ...



Geil gefahren!


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Geil gefahren!



absolut


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke, Danke!! Freut mich wenn es euch gefällt!


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2013)

Hat das Krötchen mein Shirt schon gebracht?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Oktober 2013)

Noch nicht Simbl´ sche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert!






Und jetzt voll auf die 12 

Mein audiovisueller Erguss zum letzten WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel SpazZ


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. Oktober 2013)

Super zusammenschnitt! 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf das nächste Treffen!!


----------



## kephren23 (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr nice!

Heute den Rechner wieder fit gemacht. gibt also von mir auch noch ein Paar Bilder später


----------



## chrisle (6. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeil Rainer! War wohl doch für etwas gut das ich die Cam bei der Liftfahrt angemacht habe. Dachte eigentlich ich kann so dokumentieren wie es mich hinhaut. Aber Schlepplifts sind echt ok !
Beeindruckende Szenen dabei. Ist das wieder freerider81 mit dem RAW Ion?

In beerfelden hat es mir echt gefallen. Will Ende des Monats noch mal hin. Noch jemand was geplant ?


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Oktober 2013)

Jep, das bin wieder ich!


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Oktober 2013)

WOW, das video ist richtig geil.
wenn ich das so sehe ärgerts mich um so mehr dass ich keine zeit hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2013)

War ziemlich geil und scheinbar auch das wohl letzte trockene Herbstwochenende...


----------



## chrisle (6. Oktober 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Jep, das bin wieder ich!



Bring mir endlich fahren bei!


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Ich dir viel beibringen kann. Bin ja selbst noch am lernen! 
Aber ich geb gerne Tipps, wenn man sich mal wieder sieht!


----------



## kephren23 (8. Oktober 2013)

So So, endlich läuft die Butze wieder einwandfrei.
das heißt hier mal meine Bilder.

Leider habe ich nicht alle Leute fotografiert, viele sind ja doch recht früh verschwunden, ich als Koch fange dann eigentlich noch nichtmal an  trotzdem sind nen paar Bilder enstanden.





In Berlin am HBf nochmal die Cam gechekct, aufgehts zu nem langen Trip! 





N-Stand in Beerfelden, Franzi - Moritz - Anja





Neue Modelle





Spletti mit Kumpel





Spletti mit 29TB, die Farbe kann man einfach nicht fotografieren





Spletti mit seinem AM-Pinion





links : Freeerider81  rechts: der-Gute, der eigentlich der-Große heißen müsste 





links: jemand mit nem Lapierre mitte: raschaa rechts: BikeBauer Fahrer





Volker/Joshua60 und die Schildkröte





links:chrisle  rechts:hömma





Raimund mit dem BW--Kampf-Fahrrad





NO FEAR 





Volker/Joshua60 im Hintergrund ist glaub ich die Monne





Der unscharfe Martin1508 , leider zu spät gesehen





hehe das bin ich, Foto und Bike vom Ragnar, jetzt wissen wir warum es immer so schlechte Fotos von seinen Bikes gibt 





biken macht eben glücklich, am Ragnar gut zusehen






von L nach R : Raimund-Joshua60-raschaa-chrisle-Spletti-Martin1508-AM-Heizer-hömma-der Kurze von hömma





raschaa's Pacman in der Trendfarbe Neongelb

PÜFF-Impresionen




guru39-Moritz-Franzi-Anja





29er LR, nebenbei wurde aber nicht gespeicht




wirkt etwas gestellt 





in Reih und Glied




wie hier auch  war übrigens ziemlich lecker




Die Küche im Puff, man beachte den Becher mit der Spaghetti Bolognese





alles am Start





Ich mag Werkzeug 





nur das Beste ist gut genug 





sogar ne Magnetleiste 





2 sogar





traumhaft





Überall Maulschlüssel, was macht der Rainer nur damit 





wenn es ernst wird, keine Ahnung was er mit dem mittlerem macht, aber treffen wohl nicht 





Schicke Wanddeko





Wo ist der Bolognese-Becher hin?





under pressure





Variation von der Kurbel





Bei der Zahnpflege legt der Rainer auch wert auf Qualität geputzt wird mit dem 16-Zahnbürsten-System





Wichtig:auf jeder ebene muss eine Dämpferpumpe liegen





Schlauchlager





Chainrings





Mobiles-Einsatzgerät





Achsen?





mit dem wollen die anderen nix mehr zu tun haben





nen bissl was zum einfedern





geil güldene Bohrer





man brauch soviele 





Go Pro's








WIXXER- WURZELPASSAGE








Was der Rainer mit den Ketten sonst noch macht, weiß nur er 





Büro





Nicolai-Testcenter





Buff Buff Wurzelpuff





Die richtigen findet nur der Kenner 





anständige Kabelverlegung wie es Rainer von den Nicolais kennt





Händewaschen nicht vergessen





Chipsstation





Ne Schulle in Eppelheim 





Hier wird das bier mitm Gartenschlauch aus der Flasche gepumpt





Was die wohl schon gesehen haben?!





Der simbl fährt nicht nur nen verrücktes bike





Von vorn




von hinten





den kenn ich nicht





Das ist die Monne





Sven, hat auch ne weite Reise gemacht





der guru




kann man machen was man will, scharf bekommt man den nicht 





pssssst!!!!! simbl





Nicolai-Nachwuchs

*Opfer gab es auch*








Die Flasche war schuld 




Hier der Rainer 





zum glück nicht soviel Abwasch





Das Essen danach



Schade das ich etwas spät anfing mit knipsen.

Hat trotzdem Megaspaß gemacht in Beerfelden und Abends im Puff, nächstes Jahr müssen aber alle etwas länger durchhalten, so geht das ja nicht, viel zuviel Bier übergeblieben. 

Vielen vielen Dank an Volker und Alex (glaub ich) für die Übernachtung, beste Grüße an euch.
Hat mich sehr gefreut euch alle kennen zu lernen, ihr seit nen cooler Haufen.

Gruß an AM-Heizer und an Spletti war sehr cool mit euch zu heizen.

Besonders auch an Ragnar, war cool die mal persöhnlich zu sprechen, Fotos von deinen Bikes kannste bekommen!


----------



## Spletti (9. Oktober 2013)

echt top Keph!!!

endlaserfotostory....

bei den zahnbürsten bin ich aber nicht auf 16 gekommen^^


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

17?


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Oktober 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

das hier fehlt noch


----------



## Guent (9. Oktober 2013)

Suuuper bilder!!!


----------



## raschaa (9. Oktober 2013)

Geil Andre! fett gegrinst....

und ich musste feststellen: Ohrhaare stutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2013)

Super André! Das Foto zeigt mal wieder, dass ich anfangen sollte ein paar Gramm abzunehmen.

;-)

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (9. Oktober 2013)

Cool 

Welches ist denn nun das ion 16 650b? Das gelbe? Hat keiner weitere bilder dazu, auch von der aufschrift auf der sitzstrebe...


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2013)

Und außerdem was heißt unscharf wegen zu spät gesehen. Ich war einfach zu schnell;-)


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das 650b sah aus wie das gelbe welches dort hängt. War halt ständig unterwegs. Der AM-Heizer is glaub eine Runde damit gefahren. Ich bin das AC650b gefahren, war nicht schlechter und auch nicht besser! Als ich das ION15 fahren wollte ist die Gabel verreckt. Am besten war für mixh das ION16 in M!!!
 @Martin1508

Ja ihr wart wirklich schnell, habt nur lange auf euch warten lassen.


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2013)

vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder Keph


----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Gern gern!

Gelohnt hat es sich ja auch!




Beerfelden war auch sehr cool, zwar etwas blöd ohne eigenes Bike/ setup, und fahren Kann ich ja auch noch nich so gut, komisches Gefühl wenn man vom hardtail kommt.
 @guru39
Solltest du mein Video noch haben und würde ich das gern mal haben.

Zum ION16/17 das ding is so potent das man kein 17er brauch, ob das 18er auf dauer wegbleiben kann wird sich zeigen, totgesagte leben länger.


----------



## Simbl (9. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Impressionen Andre. 

War wieder ein lustiges Pufftreffen. Jetzt dauerts wieder ein Jahr 

Oder es wird Zeit für nen Weihnachspuffmarkt


----------



## Freeerider81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Echt schöne Fotos! 
Leider ist jetzt die schöne Jahreszeit wieder vorbei. So ein Pufftreffen zum Saisonauftackt fände ich auch gut!


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2013)

Richtig schöne Bilder mit einem enorm hohen Neid- und Sympatiefaktor 
Was fehlt ist das Gruppenfoto im Bungabungawurzelpufftieschört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja hätten die Mädels nich alle so früh heim müssen wären ein Gruppenfoto drin gewesen!

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich gern noch ein bissl mehr geknipst, aber man wollte den ein oder anderen ja auch mal privat quatschen!


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Bungabungashört is ja der Börner...





 

SSP- und Fatbike-Premiere an einem Tag 





und einen tollen Vorfahrer, danke Raimund !





Bewegte Bilder folgen noch
UND
Danke Andre, für die tollen Bilder


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Solltest du mein Video noch haben und würde ich das gern mal haben.



Wie soll ich dir das schicken? Oder soll ich es bei den Videos einfach ungeschnitten hochladen?

sind knapp 700mb, ungekocht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Oktober 2013)

@kephren23
Geniale Bilder
und ein paar Gesichter habe ich auch erkannt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Oktober 2013)

@Andre

Super Bilder, tolle Dokumentation !!

Danke dafür


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Oktober 2013)

Mein dritter Tag in Beerfelden: schön mit Bedacht gefahren, ich mußte ja um 0300h heil in den Airportshuttle. Da hätte ich mir die Hühnerleiterpremiere ums Haar verkniffen.  " Tu Dir ja nicht weh!! " hieß es von meinem Rear Admiral. Die Gute hätte ja auch sagen können: " Riskier was , bist gut versichert !


Bis zum nächsten Treffen ! @Andre: sobald Du wieder in der Gegend bist, hast Du Dein Quartier bei mir sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Teacher geht aber massiv nach vorn!!!! Frei nach dem Motto, *Schwer ist gut, schwer ist zuverlässig!*

Wenn ich das so seh dann seh ich einige stellen die viel schlimmer aussahen als sie waren, aber hey, ich war zwar langsam, dafür aber heil unten angekommen 

Vielen Dank Volker, auch nochmal an Sybille für die unverschämt nette Gastfreundschaft, die Nacht war sehr angenehm, ganz anders als an der Kreuzung hier in Bln , keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Oktober 2013)

Noch ein schönes Filmchen aus beerfelden! Cool!


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe, ich hab richtig was verpasst...

Hoffentlich klappt's nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, nächstes Jahr muss Rainer den Park exklusiv mieten^^


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2013)

Yeahhhhh


----------



## Loisl13 (11. Oktober 2013)

Guru39;1113663]Yeahhhhh  [/QUOTE]

Heisst das der beerfelden-N-day powerd by guru 2014 kommt???
Des wär ja scho geil, lauter schöne bikes made in germany in der liftschlange und im park. -)))


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich sehe, ich hab richtig was verpasst...



ja hast du 





nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2013)




----------



## donnersberger (19. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend in Finale Ligure gesehen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2013)

Rainer... Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag... alles gute . bleib so wie du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Oktober 2013)

Jo jo, Rainer gefeliciteert en nog veel gelukkige jaren. 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## chrisle (23. Oktober 2013)

Jau von mir auch, alles Gute Rainer


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Oktober 2013)

Auch aus dem Spessart alles Gute! Hau rein!


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## kephren23 (24. Oktober 2013)

und was gabs? Socken und Feinrippschlüppa?

oder doch schon einen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2013)

Rainer bitte entschuldige das ich deine Thread zweck entfremde.

aber ich möchte mich bei all den leuten hier aus dem NICOLAI unterforum verabschieden. 

machts gut... war ne schöne zeit aber es geht nicht mehr weiter.  

gruss Artur 
PS:
mein NICOLAI AM steht ab sofort zum verkauf. 
das AFR von meinen sohn ist schon verkauft.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Oktober 2013)

Wasn da los?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hä?

Na, das nen ich mal nen Abgang! Artur, alles gut bei Dir?

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

Bitte um aufklärung/erklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer bitte entschuldige das ich deine Thread zweck entfremde.
> 
> aber ich möchte mich bei all den leuten hier aus dem NICOLAI unterforum verabschieden.
> 
> ...


 Verständlich aber ich finds schade.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Verständlich aber ich finds schade.
> Groetjes D-Lander



die Fa. Nicolai ist nicht mehr die Fa. Nicolai die ich mal kannte... das finde ich schade.

wenn selbst Kalle nicht mal sein wort hält.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer bitte entschuldige das ich deine Thread zweck entfremde.
> 
> aber ich möchte mich bei all den leuten hier aus dem NICOLAI unterforum verabschieden.
> 
> ...



Sorry.. aber ich finde das hat hier wirklich nichts zu suchen!


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

Es geht am eigentlichen thread thema vorbei, stimmt schon.

Warum sollte man aber kein extra thread aufmachen? Mich interessieren KHUJANDS beweggründe, falls denn weitere hinzugekommen sind..? Was ist vorgefallen?

Dass N, gelinde gesagt, nicht ganz glücklich mit ihrer prinzipienorientierten tradition jüngst umgegangen ist konnte man in jüngster vergangenheit ja beobachten. Wurde ja auch schon häufig kritisiert...

Ich blick bei dir (KHUJAND) aber auch net immer durch....
Mal sagst du A dann wieder B dann wieder A usw....

hast du dein ion 16 projekt nun auf eis gelegt?
Hörste mit dem biken ganz auf? wechselst du die marke?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry.. aber ich finde das hat hier wirklich nichts zu suchen!



wollte jetzt keine thread aufmachen um mich zu verabschieden.- und weil sich hier all meine NICOLAI IBC bekannte  rumtummeln, habe ich es hier reingestellt.

oder hätte ich mich sang und klanglos verabschieden sollen ?
 Rainer mach es mir nicht unnötig schwer. 

trailterror.
mein sohn mein schwager und ich wechslen die bikemarke. 
es gibt für mich kein A, B, C und auch kein -N- mehr.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2013)

ich wollte nur nicht das ein Thema aufkommt das hier nichts zu suchen hat, ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich wollte nur nicht das hier ein Thema aufkommt das hier nichts zu suchen hat, ganz einfach.



mehr wird hier auch nicht gesprochen... ich will mich nur anständig verabschieden.

ich hoffe du verstehst das.


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2013)

klar.


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar KHUJAND....viel glück mit dem neuen! In welchem (hersteller) forum liest man sich denn in zukunft  ?


----------



## kephren23 (25. Oktober 2013)

trotzdem Schade das de nich beim Pufftreffen warst, dann war der Besuch beim Rainer ein Anstands-und Abschiedbesuch! deswegen guckt der Rainer so traurig .

Rainer haste nicht auch noch ein paar Bilder eigentlich vom Pufftreffen?


Man munckelt KHUJAND steigt um auf ne Plaste-Flitsche aus China .
Ich kann es mir denken Pobesitzen hat er ja schon hinter sich 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1379468?in=set


----------



## trailterror (25. Oktober 2013)

Jau...war auch mein erster gedanke  die jungs haben aber auch verdammt leckere und vor allem variable produkte im angebot  die V2 sind in puncto variabilität wohl relativ konkurenzlos aufm markt. Müsst ich heit eins bestellen...es würde wohl das rune werden...

Ih bin gespannt was bei KHUJAND bei rauskommt, seine bikes waren egtl. durchweg gut


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Oktober 2013)

He Rainer: Hab jetzt erst die Posts zu deinem Ehrentag gesehen. Manoman, sorry für die Verspätung aber alles Gute nachträglich.

Gruss


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2013)

@guru39
Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich  Hoffe, du hast ordentlich gefeiert 
  @KHUJAND
Ist ja echt jammerschade  Wünsche dir einen erfolgreichen Wechsel und viel Spaß mit deinem Neuen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Man munckelt KHUJAND steigt um auf ne Plaste-Flitsche aus China .
> Ich kann es mir denken Pobesitzen hat er ja schon hinter sich
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1379468?in=set



ne ne nix plaste flitsche.

es wird 2 x ein Ruhrpott engeneering Bike von meinem alten kollegen Jochen Forstmann.


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2013)

Gute entscheidung


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2013)

@guru39
Von mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @guru39
> Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich  Hoffe, du hast ordentlich gefeiert



Danke schön und ohhh ja 




Martin1508 schrieb:


> He Rainer: Hab jetzt erst die Posts zu deinem Ehrentag gesehen. Manoman, sorry für die Verspätung aber alles Gute nachträglich.
> 
> Gruss



vielen Dank Maddin 




WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @guru39
> Von mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute



Danke Jens


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Oktober 2013)

und haschd es kräftig begossen
groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2013)

danke noch für die zahlreichen PM´s... bitte habt vertständniss das ich die sachlage nicht jedem schildern kann.

machts gut...


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Der ein oder andere kann sich vielleicht noch ans Pufftreffen erinnern 
Dort wurde ich vom ein oder anderen nach den berühmt, legendären "I love Wurzelpuff" Shirt gefragt. Wäre bereit mich wieder darum zu kümmern. Bitte sagt bescheid wer eins haben möchte. Vielleicht bekommen wir dann wieder die Konditionen wie beim Bunga Shirt. 







Aktuelle Liste:


Sven S.---Größe L


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Aha brauchste wieder Kohle für nen neues N? der haut sich mit den Shirts die Tasche voll 

Okay wäre dabei diesmal aber XXL, reicht das das Bunga Bunga eng wie nen Taucheranzug ist .
Und diesmal nicht den Damenschnitt .


----------



## boesA_moench (31. Oktober 2013)

welche größe hast du normal?


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Also die Müllsack Edition oder was? Ja werd reich mit den Dingern  






Letztes mal waren es glaub ich sogar 30 Eu Pfennig miese pro Shirt. Die schlag ich diesmal aber drauf  


Update:


Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XXL Müllsackedition
boesA_moench--- Größe XL


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

habe normal Größe L, beim bunga shirt ist L aber Hauteng .
 kann ich nur zuhause anziehen, in der falschen Gegend hier wirste mit der leuchtfarbe und dem Schnitt angefallen 

Jo einmal den Sack für mich


----------



## boesA_moench (31. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> habe normal Größe L, beim bunga shirt ist L aber Hauteng .
> kann ich nur zuhause anziehen, in der falschen Gegend hier wirste mit der leuchtfarbe und dem Schnitt angefallen
> 
> Jo einmal den Sack für mich



ich geh dann mal auf XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal auf XL


Gute Wahl!


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Normal oder Recyclebar?


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

nee muss nich recyclebar sein, die Welt erstickt ehh in Müll und Hundeschei$e !


----------



## boesA_moench (31. Oktober 2013)

?


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach grad fertig mit Bike putzen, dreimal durch Hundehaufen heut, war nen Super Tag, nen Wunder das die neuen Schuhe sauber geblieben sind .
Bin somit mittlerweile genau so oft durch Kot gefahren wie ich das Rad ansich gefahren bin.Also einfach weiter machen.......


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Super schnitt. Jetzt muß ich wieder dran denken wie der Guru dieses Jahr durch Grizzly Kaka fuhr. Und das mit Enduro Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Joa geil 
Naja die armen Tierchen die haben auch so wenig Platz im Wald, da müssen sie eben auf den Trailer koten .
Man, mit euch kann man sich nur über Schei$e unterhalten


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2013)

ich nehm auch einz in L.

Aber bitte mit dem Zusatzaufdruck Shit Happens


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich nehm auch eins in L! 
Super, dass du noch dran denkst!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. November 2013)

....meld.........

einz für mich in eL
Gruß Gerdi


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2013)

Hier!
XL
Yeah


----------



## Simbl (1. November 2013)

Update:


Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XXL Müllsackedition
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L
der-gute--- Größe XL


----------



## Spletti (1. November 2013)

hi steffen, ist das die gleiche quallität wie das letzte shirt?


----------



## Simbl (1. November 2013)

Hi Kai. Ja sind die selben Shirts


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Wir sind derzeit bei 24  pro Shirt. Bestellungen können noch bis Mittwoch 12 Uhr entgegen genommen werden. Danach geht es in die Bezahl-Fase.


----------



## Guent (2. November 2013)

Ich bidde einz in XL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. November 2013)

Du bist spät Guent............


----------



## Guent (2. November 2013)

Wuatt?!?


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Alla Günt bekomsch auch noch eins. Fallen aber kleiner aus.


----------



## Spletti (2. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XXL Müllsackedition
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L
der-gute--- Größe XL 
Guent--- XL
Spletti--- XL


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Danke. Vom Handy aus wirds da kompliziert


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Bitte aktualisieren:

Kephren23--- Größe XL.    B&C Shirt


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bitte aktualisieren:
> 
> Kephren23--- Größe XL.    B&C Shirt



immer mit nem kleinem *k* 

Sven S.--- Größe L
 kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt
 boesA_moench--- Größe XL
 guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
 Freeerider81--- Größe L
 schildkroete58--- Größe L
 der-gute--- Größe XL 
 Guent--- XL
 Spletti--- XL


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Ok Kephren


----------



## Simbl (3. November 2013)

Aktueller Preis: 

je 24  (kephren23: 20 ) + evtl. Versand

Noch 2 normale Shirts dann wirds noch mal billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (3. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Aktueller Preis:
> 
> je 24  (kephren23: 20 ) + evtl. Versand
> 
> Noch 2 normale Shirts dann wirds noch mal billiger



gibt es auch shirts in Größe 116 ?


----------



## Simbl (3. November 2013)

Nicht das ich wüßte


----------



## kephren23 (3. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüßte



Also Shirt-Verkäufer wirst du nicht, im nächsten Leben 

Gibts natürlich auch!

B & C
 Premium T-Shirt Kids 
Aber ob nen Kind Puff aufm Shirt stehen haben sollte


----------



## Simbl (3. November 2013)

Nö werd ich wohl wirklich nicht  Kann man ja auch "I love Wurzelbordell" draus machen. Ist etwas schlichter


----------



## kephren23 (3. November 2013)

oder eben Wurzel-Etablissement


----------



## boesA_moench (3. November 2013)

Bin bereits aus der Kirche ausgetreten und sehe somit kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (3. November 2013)

Falls das geändert und quasi entpufft wird stonier ich meine Bestellung.


----------



## Simbl (3. November 2013)

Keine Angst bleibt zu 100% verpufft


----------



## Danlen (4. November 2013)

Hallo,
wenn es noch geht würde ich bitte auch eins in Größe XL nehmen.


----------



## Simbl (4. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L
der-gute--- Größe XL 
Guent--- XL
Spletti--- XL
Danlen--- XL


----------



## Simbl (5. November 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Morgen mittag um 12 ist Annahmeschluss. Danach folgt der endgültige Preis sowie die Bankverbindung. Bitte gebt noch an ob ihr es verschickt haben wollt (+5 ) oder es in der Wurzelpassage selbst abholt. Bei Versand bitte die Adresse per PN!


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

ich hol mainz selbern an


----------



## Simbl (5. November 2013)

Mist, jetzt hab ich schon ne Paketmarke ausgefüllt...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. November 2013)

Juhuu Simbele, ich nehme doch 2 Stück............ eins leg´ ich innen Schrank, hols in 50Jahren wieder raus und verticke es für ne Million, weil..... ist dann ein Einzelstück.


----------



## Simbl (5. November 2013)

Tutto okay


----------



## Simbl (6. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x)
der-gute--- Größe XL 
Guent--- XL
Spletti--- XL
Danlen--- XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. November 2013)

Es werden ab sofort keine Bestellungen mehr angenommen!!!

Bitte überweißt 24  (kephren23---20) auf folgendens Konto:

Kontodaten

Falls Versand gewünscht bitte 5  dazurechnen.

Betreff: Nickname und I love Shirt

Der Betrag sollte spätestens bis Dienstag den 12.11.13 eingegangen sein, da ich die Shirts nächsten Mittwoch in Auftrag gebe. Alle Zahlungen die bis dahin nicht eingegangen sind, können später nicht mehr Bearbeitet werden.

Vergesst nicht mir noch eure Adressen per PN zu mailen falls das Shirt verschickt wird.

Bezahlte Shirts werden mit dem kürzel " Puff Puff" gekennzeichnet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2013)

Bei mir dann bitte  Puff Puff Puff Puff


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt *Puff Puff*
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x)
der-gute--- Größe XL 
Guent--- XL
Spletti--- XL
Danlen--- XL *Puff Puff*


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Uhhh schon da? Wahnsinn die Banken werden immer schneller .
Der guru hat noch nich gezahlt?  nich das de da hinterher laufen musst!


----------



## Simbl (7. November 2013)

Sozialschmarotzer


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt *Puff Puff*
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x)
der-gute--- Größe XL *Puff Puff*
Guent--- XL
Spletti--- XL
Danlen--- XL *Puff Puff*


----------



## Simbl (11. November 2013)

Gibt es neue Puff Puff Vermerke?


----------



## Guent (11. November 2013)

Habs heut Ã¼berwiesenâ¦mÃ¼sste morgen druff sein...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Puff Puff Vermerke?



Sven S.--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt *Puff Puff*
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L Shit Happens
Freeerider81--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x) *Puff Puff* *Puff Puff*
der-gute--- Größe XL *Puff Puff*
Guent--- XL *Puff Puff*
Spletti--- XL
Danlen--- XL *Puff Puff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (12. November 2013)

Habs eben überwiesen!


----------



## boesA_moench (12. November 2013)

Ebenfalls eben raus... Thx guru39 für die Erinnerung


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2013)

wann überweist denn dieser guru39


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Sozialschmarotzer



wenn er das Überweist


----------



## kephren23 (13. November 2013)

Der guru is nen Schmarotzer!


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt *Puff Puff*
boesA_moench--- Größe XL
guru39--- Größe L *Schmarotzer!*
Freeerider81--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x)*Puff Puff Puff Puff*
der-gute--- Größe XL *Puff Puff *
Guent--- XL *Puff Puff*
Spletti--- XL *Puff Puff*
Danlen--- XL *Puff Puff *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (13. November 2013)

Komm heut nicht dazu die Shirts in Auftrag zu geben. Mach ich morgen nach der Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2013)

Alla Hopp............


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2013)

Sven S.--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
kephren23--- Größe XL B&C Shirt *Puff Puff*
boesA_moench--- Größe XL *Puff Puff*
guru39--- Größe L *Schmarotzer!*
Freeerider81--- Größe L *Puff Puff*
schildkroete58--- Größe L (2x)*Puff Puff Puff Puff*
der-gute--- Größe XL *Puff Puff *
Guent--- XL *Puff Puff*
Spletti--- XL *Puff Puff*
Danlen--- XL *Puff Puff *

so.. alle bezahlt...bis auf den Schmarotzer


----------



## Simbl (14. November 2013)

Bestellung is raus


----------



## kephren23 (14. November 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## Spletti (14. November 2013)

bombe!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. November 2013)

Bist ein Guter Simbl´sche !


----------



## Simbl (14. November 2013)

Alla gut


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2013)

Habsch eben per Mehl bekommen 



> *Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung XXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. November 2013)

Ich habe morgen auch ein Püfftreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (18. November 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen auch ein Püfftreffen



Viel Spaß


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. November 2013)

Das wird sicher FAT.


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2013)

Neue I-Mehl 



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung XXXXXXXXXXX wurde heute verschickt.


----------



## Simbl (20. November 2013)

Das ging aber schnell. Brauch noch Info ob Versand oder Abholung von folgenden Leuten:

Freeerider81

der-gute

Spletti

Danlen


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2013)

Danlen hat mir schon gesagt das er es selbst abholt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. November 2013)

Ich würde meins auch abholen, oder abholen lassen!


----------



## Simbl (21. November 2013)

Sind die Shirts schon angekommen? Wenn ja komm ich vorbei und verschick sie gleich. Muß sowieso zur Post


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2013)

bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Sind die Shirts schon angekommen? Wenn ja komm ich vorbei und verschick sie gleich. Muß sowieso zur Post



Eben sind sie aufgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. November 2013)

Die Shirts vom kephren23 und der-gute sind unterwegs.

Brauch noch Info von Spletti ob Versand oder Abholung

Alle anderen können ab sofort bei einem Bordellbesuch abgeholt werden


----------



## kephren23 (22. November 2013)

yippe ey yeah


----------

